
Game Boy Assembly Programming for the Modern Game Developer [pdf] - ecliptik
https://teamlampoil.se/book/gbasmdev.pdf
======
ArtWomb
Thanks for this! Like rock'n'roll, the game boy will never die. The platform
makes a terrific intro to CS pedagogy

